# Micro chipping advise



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Anwen our female vizsla is now 5 months old.

We definitely want her chipped asap as we're going on holiday in August for a week, our vet advised that they will chip her when she's spayed at 6 months but after reading all of the advise on the forum we have decided to wait for her to be neutered until she's a bit older.

We had our golden retriever chipped at a routine vet appointment when she was a pup and it was very stressfull for both me and her, could we request that she has a local anesthetic before to ease the pain and discomfort? 

Any advise would help and we live in the UK so appreciate different countries do have different procedures.

Many Thanks in advance to you very helpfull Vizsla lovers.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Our boy was chipped while awake and he did fine. He was a little uncomfortable, but he got cheese before and after. My biggest piece of advice is to make sure the vets office is a happy place. We used lots of cheese and praise every time we went. Distract her with training while she's there. If you have the opportunity, go to the vets when you don't have to be there and train/cheese/praise. 
Once more, cheese cheese cheese. (Or whatever high value treat you use)


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our local humane society has a microchip clinic every 3 months or so. We have had all of our pups chipped through there. The last one was about 13 weeks old and she whimpered a bit - a quick hug got her through it. I had her brother done at 7 weeks and he didn't even realize what happened. All dogs react differently so maybe it won't be so bad for your next one.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I do not know how they would do it. Dharma came to us from the breeder with a microchip placed already. All we had to do was register the bar code number and the information with the company. The microchip is so tiny. I have actually seen one in a sample jar at the vets office. By the sounds of it, it probably isn't that invasive or painful. All in all, it does give me peace of mind in getting her back as she is registered through the vets office and our humane society(licencing office) if she gets lost or stolen. I am in London, Ontario, Canada.
I am glad that you are waiting to have her spayed. We have to wait until after Dharma has her 1st heat and then wait another 4 to 6 weeks after. This is an arrangement that our breeder is adamant on. This is for the wellbeing of our girl-physiologically vs ethically. Our vet tried to push the issue and I quite ADAMANTLY said NO.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Becky68, by all means, you should request a local anesthetic before the vet inserts the microchip. My vet routinely does that. I just think there is no reason to cause pain unnecessarily. The local is just a tiny little shot that takes care of any potential pain ahead of time. I think we all agree that microchipping is a great idea, though. I had Willie chipped the first week I had him (but he was already about two at the time). He never even blinked.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The chip is inserted with a needle and syringe just under the skin. 
The needle is a 12 gauge, so it is larger than the ones for routine shots. 
My dogs really didn't protest when they were chipped, but I could see where some might.

Be sure to have a phone number on her collar, where someone can be reached 24/7. It may get her back faster than the chip. I use the chip as back up, if one were to ever lose the collar.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> The chip is inserted with a needle and syringe just under the skin.
> The needle is a 12 gauge, ...


I looked up "12 gauge needle" and it's .109", which seems big, but kinda hard to visualize. So I looked up nail gauges and 4d is .109"! So, it's the size of a 4d nail and if you don't have any, I've attached a picture of one. Not huge, but pretty big.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson hardly noticed the needle for the microchipping. Yes it is huge, but he has a lot of extra skin and was so busy getting pets and love he never even blinked. He absolutely loves the vet, though. It's a big party for him (so he thinks), so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We had Dex chipped when he was neutered, so I don't know about the experience. Our vet said it was about the size of a grain of rice and it could be uncomfortable. 

I will say I've had my navel pierced with a 14 gauge needle and it was quite painless. Had I see the size of the needle BEFORE however, I would have run out of the room screaming 

I think a local would be a good idea though, especially as you've found it to be stressful before. You don't want Anwen (or yourself!) to have a bad experience and start getting anxious when visiting vet's office!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks for your posts! 
IT'S DONE!!!!!! and why did i worry :-\
I popped into our local vets as I do on a weekly basis mainly to keep her used to going, getting her weighed and also for some special treats as they sell chicken feet, pigs ears and stuffed hoofs but also free supplies of much used poop bags 
The veterinary nurses always make a fuss of Anwen and the one who does the most mentioned she should be coming in soon to be spayed, I mentioned that we are going to wait until at least she's had one season but we do need to sort out her being micro chipped. With that she said we'll do it now of which i replied i can't come in so will wait for my husband! Don't worry she'll be fine she said and took her out to be chipped.
Ther's me fingers in ears gong LA LA LA like a child :-\ so i couldn't hear (how stupid i must of looked)
Seconds latter waging her tail she danced out not having noticed a thing!
Why did i worry :-\


----------

